# Galveston Tournament Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Weather is looking questionable for this weekend. IF we reschedule a decision will be made on Wednesday evening around 7 p.m. If there is a backup date it will be August 29th. If you entered you will get an email Wednesday evening. I will post it on this forum and our website as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Just FYI - as follow up, some forecast are okay and some are way off. So the next 24 hours will give us a better idea. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Looks marginal... hard call.. that's why you get the big bucks.

We appreciate it.

TC


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

What is the worst forecast you're seeing? I think we're in if it holds


----------

